# Flying pigs sighted on the West Coast



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Augie!! Congratulations


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yahoooo!!! Congratulations on your standard debut and conquering the teeter!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You have accomplished amazing things with your persistence and hard work with Augie. Sometimes it is the seemingly small things that mean the most. Conquering the teeter for Augie is like earning the highest achievement that agility can award to a dog and handler. Congratulations to you and Augie!!!!! :You_Rock_


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> You have accomplished amazing things with your persistence and hard work with Augie. Sometimes it is the seemingly small things that mean the most. Conquering the teeter for Augie is like earning the highest achievement that agility can award to a dog and handler. Congratulations to you and Augie!!!!! :You_Rock_


So beautifully stated, thank you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Great job!! I think BayBeams said it perfectly.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Huge Congratulations!!! Anyone want to catch one of those things and keep it until our next show?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

grins - you know I actually have a book 'When Pigs Fly' waiting on my night stand  And its about dog training!



DNL2448 said:


> Huge Congratulations!!! Anyone want to catch one of those things and keep it until our next show?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats! I agree BayBeams said it best.


----------

